# Complete 1000 days of abstinence



## Woodrow Wilson

Here's the sentence that I want to write in Hungarian and then stick it in my bedroom.
"*Complete 1000 Days of Abstinence*". And I'll also stick a no drinking image below this poster.


----------



## deserasmus

That's a nice story and a noble cause. 

Here are a few quick translations that come to mind. The sentence is a bit tricky and I couldn't come up with one that starts with the same neutral imperative that you use in the English original:

_A cél 1000 piamentes nap._ (“The goal is 1,000 booze-free days.”)
_A cél 1000 alkoholmentes nap._ (“The goal is 1,000 alcohol-free days.”)
_Bírj ki 1000 napot alkohol nélkül!_ (“Weather/survive 1,000 days without alcohol.”)


----------



## Woodrow Wilson

^ thanks.
But I wanted a more neutral translation, where alcohol/booze would be excluded.
I understand that translating this sentence into one of the hardest language in the planet will be difficult, but I hope someone comes up with a good translation.
This website is my only hope, to translate this ridiculously easy sentence in English into Magyar. And I don't want to ask my gf for her help in this, this is my battle alone.


----------



## franknagy

There is a more than 500 years old word for the abstitent people which turned to a family name:
"Bornemissza".

Bor = wine
nem=not
issza=drinks.


----------



## gorilla

As deserasmus said, there's no equivalent short neutral translation. English has the strange ability to create short, neutral, straight-to-the-point, direct phrases. There's nothing "sentence-like" in it. In Hungary we often say English sentences are just words thrown one after the other. It's an exaggeration, but that's how it feels. Imperative sentences are more "personal" in Hungarian, they have an ending expressing that "you" have to do it. It's not just the bare word as in English (like simply "complete").

One way is "A cél 1000 nap absztinencia." = "The goal is 1000 days of abstinence".

But you could also say: "Legyél 1000 napig absztinens!" = "Be abstinent for 1000 days".

Maybe the best one is simply "1000 nap absztinencia" (1000 days of abstinence)


----------



## franknagy

There shortest command is:
"Ne igyál ezer napig!" [Do not drink for 1000 days.]
[QUOTE gorilla]
In Hungary we often say English sentences are just words thrown one after the other.
[/QUOTE]
Gorilla has kept back the end of the saying:
_I understand each word of the English sentence but I unable to understand the sentence as a whole._
You can easily separate the clauses of a Hungarian sentences because you have to recognize single
, ; -
separators which have very different height and width than the alphabetic characters.
The English clauses are separated by ordinary alphabetic word in the range of length 
[2, 12] characters:
if, nevertheless.


----------



## Woodrow Wilson

gorilla said:


> One way is "A cél 1000 nap absztinencia." = "The goal is 1000 days of abstinence"


This will do, thanks guys!


----------

